# konstruktor im konstruktor aufrufen



## stev.glasow (18. Jul 2003)

folgender code wird nicht kompiliert


```
public class test
{

    public test(int x)
    {

    }
    
    public test()
    {
         test(5);
    } 

}
```

wieso ? bekomme immer die medlung, dass er die methode test(int) nicht finden kann.


----------



## DTR (18. Jul 2003)

public test(){
   this(5);
}


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Jul 2003)

:idea:  alles klor. danke


----------

